# need ID and some info



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

sorry about the quality of the pics

1.









2.









3.









4.emerged









5.emerged (two stems in the middle)


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

The first one looks like a Lindernia species, but that's kind of a wild guess.


----------



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

thank you for the comment
will publish more pics when they grow


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think the first one might be this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=304&category=genus&spec=Rotala

Only thing is, I'm not so sure that's even a _Rotala _now. We may have a flowering specimen forthcoming, at which point we may actually get somewhere with an ID. This is a very mysterious one.

I see what looks like it might be a _Hedyotis_ (_Rubiaceae_) in the 4th photo, but I'm not sure what plant you mean to point out. More photos when you can, please.


----------



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

heres 2 more pics
about the first pic i think thats it (i got some green spot alage on it)










found this online Ludwigia Guinea









what do you think?










found this Hygrophila sp. Pantanal










what do you think?

pic number 5 i found something similar

http://bubblesaquarium.com/NewPlants/NewPlants_Arthraxon_Hispidus_Popup.htm


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's really hard for me to make out what's in those photos. Sorry, but I must be honest. I still think the first one is likely what I linked in my previous post. Probably.

The real name for the plant in the last photo is this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=249&category=genus&spec=Diodia

The green plant on the table above that might be a _Oldenlandia_/_Hedyotis_ (I think the former name is current) which is related to _Diodia_.

Real _Arthraxon hispidis_ doesn't grow submersed. That name is often incorrectly attached to this plant:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/....php?id=282&category=genus&spec=Sphaerocaryum


----------



## Yoni_S (May 17, 2010)

ok
i will post pics as they develop hopefully with a better camera


----------

